# Pioneer Zephyr makes a run.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My Robert's Lines Pioneer Zephyr makes a run for the first time in a couple of years. 








Here it meets my McKeen car on the bridge.








Meeting the McKeen car on the bridge.








I put a completer interior in the cab and cars. Gary Raymond ball bearing pickups spread out the power pickup and it runs smooth. More on my web page under the projects button.


----------



## sculpture (Jan 26, 2009)

Jerry, very nice! What could be better than a meet with the Pioneer Zephyr and a McKeen car!
Alan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice, Jerry.. 

I have one in O gauge and it's a superb runner.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan. I may send mine to Ray Manley and have him put MTH sound/control in it.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks great, Jerry. Reminds me of my visit to the IL RR museum

Hope to see you at Marty's

Jerry


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Did you know they are restoring the Flying Yankee in New Hampshire at the Hobo Railroad? It is a sister train set to the Zephyr. Check it out here: http://www.flyingyankee.com/index.html


Steve


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Well I guess I spoke too soon. I checked the status of the Flying Yankee on some sites and it's restoration seems to be dead in the water. Some people say it may turn out to be just a static display. Seems they just ran out of donors, especially around the 2008 depression (I mean recession). I've been waiting many years for this to make it to completion, I guess I will never see it. I am very sad. 
Sorry to derail main subject.

Steve


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

That is a great model - I love the Zephyr and have one in N scale


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Flying Yankee project is merely stalled...not abandoned. The train is owned by the state of NH and is being taken care of by the FY restoration group. From what I hear, funds are being raised to bring the FY to Concord NH (b&m shops) for further restoration. Ive also been told it's now in a condition where as it could be transported by rail, if handled appropriately. Sadly, members of certain other forums feel they have been cheated by the group because of changes to the restoration plan (regarding prime mover). Somehow I doubt these fellows were actually donors to the project...but I fear their antics are killing the project.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hijacked, Jerry..... 

O gauge MTH Zephyr run ​


----------

